# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  S&M FOODS - PERÚ

## FernandoSarmiento

*Buen día estimados, agradezco de antemano el tiempo que invierten al conocer sobre esta gran marca.  Nuestra marca S&M FOODS S.R.L, comenzó a operar a mediados de 2008, produciendo y acopiando pimientos, granos y otros productos agro-exportables con el fin de venderlos a las empresas en el exterior. La buena relación con los productores y los conocimientos técnicos adquirida desde 2005 con nuestra empresa matriz AGROSANT EXPORT SAC nos impulsó a ir un paso más allá y construir nuestra propia planta de procesamiento para fortalecernos como agro-exportadores. Hoy en día, nuestro Grupo exporta varios productos a diversos países del mundo y nuestros procesos están constantemente en mejora, lo que nos convierte en una de las empresas líderes en agro-exportación en el Perú.* * MISIÓN:* *Ser reconocidos globalmente por nuestros clientes como un socio estratégico confiable en suministros de productos agrícolas.**
VISIÓN:* *Promover* *el éxito de nuestros clientes con productos agrícolas peruanos con calidades requeridas y generando valor para todos.   * *CERTIFICACIONES:  KOSHERHACCPORGÁNICO (USA - UNION EUROPEA - JAPÓN)   PIMIENTOS - ESPECIAS / PEPPERS - SPICES * * PIMIENTO PAPRIKA / PAPRIKA PEPPER.PIMIENTO GUAJILLO / GUAJILLO PEPPER.CHILE ANCHO / ANCHO CHILI.AJÍ PANCA / PANCA CHILI.HOJUELA DE PAPRIKA / PAPRIKA FLAKE.PAPRIKA EN POLVO / POWDERED PAPRIKA.GUAJILLO EN POLVO / POWDERED GUAJILLO.ANCHO EN POLVO / POWDERED ANCHO.AJÍ AMARILLO EN POLVO / POWDERED YELLOW CHILI.* *    GRANOS ANDINOS / ANDEAN GRAINS    QUINUA BLANCA ORGÁNICA - CONVENCIONAL / CONVENTIONAL - ORGANIC WHITE QUINOA.QUINUA NEGRA ORGÁNICA - CONVENCIONAL / CONVENTIONAL - ORGANIC BLACK QUINOA.QUINUA TRICOLOR ORGÁNICA - CONVENCIONAL / CONVENTIONAL - ORGANIC TRICOLOR QUINOA.HOJUELA DE QUINUA / QUINOA FLAKE.CHÍA NEGRA ORGÁNICA - CONVENCIONAL / CONVENTIONAL - ORGANIC BLACK CHIA.CHÍA BLANCA ORGÁNICA - CONVENCIONAL / CONVENTIONAL - ORGANIC WHITE CHIA.KIWICHA / KIWICHA.     MENESTRAS / PULSES  * * FREJOL CANARIO PERUANO / PERUVIAN CANARY BEANS.FREJOL CASTILLA / BLACK - EYE PEAS.FREJOL VERDE CHINO / GREEN MUNG BEANS.MAÍZ GIGANTE DE CUZCO / GIANT MAIZE FROM CUZCO.HABAS PELADAS / PELLED BEANS.MAIZ CHULLPI / TOASTE CORN.MAIZ MORADO / PURPPLE CORN.PALLARES / LIMA BEANS.* *  
Es un placer pertenecer a este foro, con finalidad de promover el comercio nacional e internacional, cabe resaltar que también realizamos ventas locales. 
Gracias.*  Temas similares: PAPRIKA MOLIENDA - S&M FOODS S.R.L VENTA DE QUINUA, FREJOL CASTILLA - S&M FOODS S.R.L Artículo: Super Foods Perú concretan negocios por US$ 138 millones en Asia Fruit Logistica Artículo: Whole Foods lanza ofertas en su primer día con Amazon Artículo: Super Foods Perú se presentan en feria de alimentos de Estados Unidos

----------


## OLMOS PRODUCE

Buenas tardes,  
Nosotros somos productores de Paprika, frijol castilla y canario en el Norte del Pais, me gustarìa ponerme en contacto con ustedes ya que nuestro producto es para exportaciòn. 
saludos cordiales,
Janeth Vasquez
936022822 olmosproduce@gmail.com

----------

